# Replaced thermostat, hose is leaking



## zchhdsll (Feb 20, 2018)

Edit: forgot a comma in the topic. to be clear the thermostat was replaced, not the hose. I replaced the thermostat on my 2012 chevy cruze ltz and it was dripping from the radiator hose where it connects to the thermostat housing. i pushed it up on there harder but over the next few days i found out it was still leaking but not enough to drip. now it is leaking worse. It still doesn't seem like its dripping but it looks like it is leaking from where the thermostat meets the engine. It could just be that coolant is kind of spraying onto the thermostat housing and clinging in between the engine and the thermostat and then leaking out from there once too much of it is there. i am going to try pushing the hose as hard as i can onto the thermostat and see if taht helps for now. i did hear a click when i put the hose back on the thermostat but it still leaks. there is also a metal C shaped thing that goes around the opening of the hose that is made of plastic like the thermostat housing. i am wondering if the thermostat is actually leaking and how hard do i have to tighten it. any help would be appreciated. thanks


----------



## chevy626 (Sep 11, 2017)

It might be time to get a new hose.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome Aboard!:welcome:



[h=1]How-To: Replace 2011-2016 Cruze 1.4L Coolant/Water Outlet[/h]


Do not forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Done.


----------

